# vaca4life2 - [Update - good response] [merged]



## jebloomquist (May 2, 2012)

Has anyone worked with either of these two,

ebay seller *vaca4life2* or its closing company, *Resort Closings, Inc*?

There ebay Wyndham listing, that I won for $1, states:

Additional Fees Include:
Resort Closings Inc. Closing Costs:  $475.00 (paid by seller)
County Recording fee:  $65.00 (paid by seller)
2012 maintenance fees, taxes & Special Assessments: $0.00
Resort transfer Fee: $299.00 (paid by seller)

When I received the paperwork it included

-$75 for an exedited closing

and here's the kicker,

-$224 for an RCI membership.

Being a Wyndham VIP Platinum owner, I don't think I need to pay for an RCI membership, especially at $224. I wasn't excited about the expedited closing cost either, since the seller already paid $475.

Has anyone else come across this group?


----------



## rrlongwell (May 2, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> Has anyone worked with either of these two,
> 
> ebay seller *vaca4life2* or its closing company, *Resort Closings, Inc*?
> 
> ...



As far as the RCI Fee, this is just a pure give away on something they cannot deliver.  The RCI account Wyndham will pay for you and anyone else that has a Wyndham Vacation Resorts timeshare already gets.  They do not pay for more than one.

The $75 dollar expidated processing fee would be for them to expidiate their portion.  They do not control the speed that Wyndham Title works at.


----------



## presley (May 2, 2012)

Do you have a link to the original ad?  Maybe the seller got mixed up either when writing the ad or when sending you the contract.  Either way, you don't have to buy it.


----------



## jebloomquist (May 2, 2012)

presley said:


> Do you have a link to the original ad?  Maybe the seller got mixed up either when writing the ad or when sending you the contract.  Either way, you don't have to buy it.



I think that this should get you to the ebay listing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390412246257?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## RX8 (May 2, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> Has anyone worked with either of these two,
> 
> ebay seller *vaca4life2* or its closing company, *Resort Closings, Inc*?
> 
> ...



No experience with them but if those charges were not in the ad, did you ask the company to exclude those charges?  If they say they will not exclude, you might be wise to walk away rather than deal with a company that decides to throw in extra non-agreed upon charges.  If they are that sneaky, who knows what other problems may arise.


----------



## RX8 (May 2, 2012)

This could be their way of saying they were not happy with the final bid price.  If you pay the extra added fees, they will accept it.  If not, they will simply relist and hope the next bids are higher than your $1.

I am surprised at the number of eBay auctions with winning bids that reappear quickly as a new listing.


----------



## ronparise (May 2, 2012)

You bought an RCI points contract..Wyndham doesnt provide you with an RCI points contract

You are certainly within your rights to not pay for that rci membership, but then of course you are giving up the right to use the rci points...If you do that the week will probably revert back to something you can use each year or deposit to your rci weeks account for tpu...

I have purchased several contracts from this company and their closing company handled the deal. one problem, when I was billed for maintenance fees that were to have been paid by the seller...One phone call and they sent me a check

There is one individual with this company that i dont like (and Im sure he doesnt like me) but it hasnt stopped us from several good transactions


----------



## tschwa2 (May 2, 2012)

I think they thought they were selling RCI points not Wyndham points.  RCI does charge a $224 fee to set up a new RCI points account and transfer the points resort onto the new account.  If you already have an RCI points account it is a $100 fee.  

If you see weird fees like that email the seller before bidding.  Sometimes it is junk fees to add to the price of the bid and sometimes it is just that they don't know what the heck they are selling or they cut and pasted from an old ad for something else.  I had a seller swear that the 154,000 points they were selling were RCI points and not Wyndham points once because that is what they were told by the owner.


----------



## ronparise (May 2, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> I think they thought they were selling RCI points not Wyndham points.  RCI does charge a $224 fee to set up a new RCI points account and transfer the points resort onto the new account.  If you already have an RCI points account it is a $100 fee.
> 
> If you see weird fees like that email the seller before bidding.  Sometimes it is junk fees to add to the price of the bid and sometimes it is just that they don't know what the heck they are selling or they cut and pasted from an old ad for something else.  I had a seller swear that the 154,000 points they were selling were RCI points and not Wyndham points once because that is what they were told by the owner.



The ad is pretty clear these are RCI points...Some sellers would let you know that you need an rci points account, this seller just assumed that the buyer would know...bad assumption

The $75  closing fee is bs...Id question that


----------



## jebloomquist (May 2, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> I think they thought they were selling RCI points not Wyndham points.  RCI does charge a $224 fee to set up a new RCI points account and transfer the points resort onto the new account.  If you already have an RCI points account it is a $100 fee.
> 
> If you see weird fees like that email the seller before bidding.  Sometimes it is junk fees to add to the price of the bid and sometimes it is just that they don't know what the heck they are selling or they cut and pasted from an old ad for something else.  I had a seller swear that the 154,000 points they were selling were RCI points and not Wyndham points once because that is what they were told by the owner.



The original listing of the property stated Wyndham points. I asked the seller how a weeks Wyndham property had Wyndham points, and the response was that they were actually RCI points, and the ad was changed. 

I don't want the RCI points. I only want the Wyndham weeks property.

Maybe I could make that clear to the seller.


----------



## jebloomquist (May 2, 2012)

I just emailed the seller stating that I only want the Wyndham property, not the RCI points. Let's see if that helps.


----------



## presley (May 2, 2012)

It should be fairly easy to turn it back into a normal weeks account.  If there is anything banked, you will lose it unless you pay for a year of the points account.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 2, 2012)

Ask them what the deeded week is and whether it is fixed or float?  RCI points are connected to deeded weeks.  I think they just don't know what they are selling.  Ask for a Wyndham Estoppel letter.  Also RCI points don't have renewal dates.

They either are clueless or don't want to sell you the week.  You need to decide how bad you want it.


I searched through some old threads about when Pahio converted to RCI points before going to Wyndham and it was questionable whether a week converted to RCI points would be able to transfer RCI points to the next owner.  So if it is indeed one of these weeks you might end up with a week and not RCI points anyway.


----------



## jebloomquist (May 2, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> Ask them what the deeded week is and whether it is fixed or float?  RCI points are connected to deeded weeks.  I think they just don't know what they are selling.  Ask for a Wyndham Estoppel letter.  Also RCI points don't have renewal dates.
> 
> They either are clueless or don't want to sell you the week.  You need to decide how bad you want it.
> 
> ...



I  had asked the seller what unit and week it was as well. Unit 1125 and week 4. Whether it is fixed or floating is not material, because I had already negotiated with Wyndham that it would be converted from a weeks unit to a Wyndham points unit.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 2, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> I  had asked the seller what unit and week it was as well. Unit 1125 and week 4. Whether it is fixed or floating is not material, because I had already negotiated with Wyndham that it would be converted from a weeks unit to a Wyndham points unit.



Check with Wyndham again for the current info on this.  Owner Care, had advised me that they are going to start a review process on all RCI weeks that went to RCI points and start removing the conversion rights to Wyndham points.  They said that this would take awhile and also indicated that it would be done in conjunction with the Voyager roll-out.


----------



## theo (May 3, 2012)

*One unfortunate encounter...*



jebloomquist said:


> Has anyone worked with either of these two,
> 
> ebay seller *vaca4life2* or its closing company, *Resort Closings, Inc*?



I believe that timesharepro, timesharepro1, timesharepro2, snowsun4ever, vaca4life, *vaca4life2* (...and maybe others as well) are all essentially one and the same reseller. My own one and only personal experience certainly was *not* favorable or satisfactory.

I believe that each one of these multiple identities either has a direct affiliation with Resort Closings, Inc. or, at the least, all use Resort Closings Inc.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 3, 2012)

RX8 said:


> This could be their way of saying they were not happy with the final bid price.  If you pay the extra added fees, they will accept it.  If not, they will simply relist and hope the next bids are higher than your $1.
> 
> I am surprised at the number of eBay auctions with winning bids that reappear quickly as a new listing.



Probably just flipping the timeshare.


----------



## jebloomquist (May 3, 2012)

*vaca4life2 - good response*

In a previous post (vaca4life2 - bad ebay seller) I blasted vaca4life2, a timeshare seller.

vaca4life2 has apologized for sending me an old set of contracts and any confusion that the RCI points issue has caused. They will be handling any extra costs that would be incurred with the transfer of the RCI points.

I wanted this to be a separate post, acknowledging vaca4lif2's response, because otherwise it would have been lost at the bottom of me previous post.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 3, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> In a previous post (vaca4life2 - bad ebay seller) I blasted vaca4life2, a timeshare seller.
> 
> vaca4life2 has apologized for sending me an old set of contracts and any confusion that the RCI points issue has caused. They will be handling any extra costs that would be incurred with the transfer of the RCI points.
> 
> I wanted this to be a separate post, acknowledging vaca4lif2's response, because otherwise it would have been lost at the bottom of me previous post.



Congratulations, it appears things are starting to work themselves out to your satification.  I think they should also handle overdue maintance fees on the timeshare, if any.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 3, 2012)

*I'm glad to see this post; I have been following the other one.*



jebloomquist said:


> In a previous post (vaca4life2 - bad ebay seller) I blasted vaca4life2, a timeshare seller.
> 
> vaca4life2 has apologized for sending me an old set of contracts and any confusion that the RCI points issue has caused. They will be handling any extra costs that would be incurred with the transfer of the RCI points.
> 
> I wanted this to be a separate post, acknowledging vaca4lif2's response, because otherwise it would have been lost at the bottom of me previous post.



I'm glad to hear they stepped up and are doing the right thing by you.  Best wishes on your new timeshare ownership!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 3, 2012)

I've heard that happens a lot with timeshare resellers. Old information mixed with current information. The biggest offender would be Club Wyndham Access. Wyndham handles most of the transfer, outside transfer companies usually don't do it. Plus, resellers may put deed information for a CWA contract (CWA is a club, not deed).

I would say, a bad reseller is the one who sticks by their mistakes. Apparently, VACA4LIFE2 saw their mistakes and are fixing them!

TS


----------



## Paps (May 4, 2012)

I was interested in one of their auctions for Wyndham this past week. I inquired about the unit#, week# and if it was UDI or Fixed week converted points two days before auction end. They never responded so I did not bid because I wanted additional clarification on what was being sold and it was not provided.


----------



## jebloomquist (May 5, 2012)

Paps said:


> I was interested in one of their auctions for Wyndham this past week. I inquired about the unit#, week# and if it was UDI or Fixed week converted points two days before auction end. They never responded so I did not bid because I wanted additional clarification on what was being sold and it was not provided.



I had emailed them twice before getting the unit and week number information. I think that they are trying to do the right thing, but are a bit slow, and make mistakes. 

But, they seemed to be quite willing to correct the mistake, and to even pay for an RCI Points membership for me. When I told them that I had an RCI membership, it was in fact only an RCI Weeks membership. To transfer the 92,000 RCI points requires an RCI Points membership.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 18, 2013)

> **PLEASE NOTE** Please feel free to email us for any questions before bidding. Please DO NOT PLACE A BID if you CANNOT accept our terms.  Good Luck and Happy Bidding! Thank you.



They have this info at the bottom of their auctions but I emailed them a couple of time asking about deeded units and weeks and I never receive any answer 3 out 4 times.  It can be very annoying when they might have something you want but the ad is too vague.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 18, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> They have this info at the bottom of their auctions but I emailed them a couple of time asking about deeded units and weeks and I never receive any answer 3 out 4 times.  It can be very annoying when they might have something you want but the ad is too vague.



I was fortunate that all the info I needed was in the listing and I was able to call the resort to verify that all fees were current.

They do accept credit cards for payment and of course real estate auctions on eBay are non-bindig so you do have some outs if need be.


----------

